# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αϋπνία. Για πείτε καμιά γνώμη βρε παιδιά!

## kristigr21

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Πρώτη φορά γραφω σε αυτό το forum, ενώ σας διαβάζω συχνά... Αποφάσισα να γράψω και εγώ το πρόβλημα μου για να μου πείτε μια γνώμη, μια ιδέα τι είναι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει.... 
Στα 29 μου χρόνια μετά από πολύ κατανάλωση καφέδων και 15 ώρα στην δουλειά έπαθα την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού... Επειδή δεν ήξερα τι είναι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει πέρασα φριχτά.. γενικά έκανα ένα χρόνο να το ξεπεράσω, με το να βγαίνω έξω απ' το σπίτι να μιλάω για το πρόβλημα μου και φυσικά με γυμναστική... Αλλά το ξεπέρασα μόνη μου χωρίς χάπια Χωρις γιατρούς! Περασαν τα χρόνια μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν σούπερ, Βέβαια μου έχει αφήσει κάποια κουσουρια... Που ακόμα τα παλεύω όπως φοβάμαι πλέον τα αεροπλάνα.... Και θέματα με τον ύπνο διότι στον ύπνο την έπαθα την κρίση πανικού... Ας έρθουμε τώρα στον τελευταίο μήνα ... Έχω ένα αγαπημένο γατάκι που έφαγε κάτι.. μάλλον κάνα φυτό και έκανε εμετούς όλη την νύχτα με το αποτέλεσμα να ξυπνάω και εγώ συνέχεια και να στεναχωριέμαι.... Ο Μαξ ξεπέρασε το προβλημα του εγώ όμως όχι.... 
Είναι σαν να μου άφησε σαν μετατραυματικο στρες..... είναι κάτι τέτοιο;;; Πλέον δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ .. αργεί να με πάρει ο ύπνος και ξυπνάω συνέχεια την νύχτα.. άλλες φορές δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου και άλλες φορές κοιμάμαι μια χαρά ... Αυτό γίνεται ένα μήνα... Με σκαμπανεβάσματα... Έτρεξα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο πήγα και σε ψυχίατρο... Μου έλεγαν δεν έχεις τίποτα είναι όλα στο κεφάλι σου θα σου περάσει...Γενικά δεν μου είπαν κάτι να αλλάξει αυτό... Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον από εσάς να μου πείτε τι είναι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει;;; Με στεναχωρεί όλο αυτό το σκέφτομαι όλη μέρα που δεν κοιμάμαι.... Και όταν νυχτώνει σκέφτομαι ότι πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ....

----------


## teatree

Φιλη χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία για να βρεις τί προκαλεί αυτό το υποσυνειδητο αγχος. Αν καταφερεις και βρεις τι σε στρεσάρει θα λειτουργεις καλυτερα. Κατι σε ενοχλει σε ασυνειδητο επιπεδο, κάτι σε φθειρει και δεν το βλεπεις.

Σου μιλαω ως χρόνια παθούσα και ως ορισμος άυπνης επί χρονιαααα. Ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να κοιμαμαι 4 ωρες την ημερα χωρις προφανές αιτιο για μηνες. Τωρα δυσκολευομαι να κοιμηθω μονο σε περιόδους πολυ εντονου στρες και θεωρω οτι αυτο ειναι αποτέλεσμα 10 συνεδριων ψυχοθεραπειας που εκανα. Ακολουθησα κατα γραμμα αυτα που μου υπεδειξε η ειδικος , εκανα περα ατομα και καταστασεις που με ενοχλουσαν, χωρις καμιά ενοχή κι εβαλα τον εαυτο μου προτεραιοτητα στην ζωη μου. 

Ψαξτο το θεμα τωρα που ειναι "νωρις" πριν σου το γυρίσει σε κατι αλλο. Τα χάπια δεν ειναι λυση, λειτουργουν πυροσβεστικα και προοριζονται για χρηση μια στο τοσο.

----------


## teatree

Α και να τσεκάρεις τον θυρεοειδή σου, αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη. Αν ο τελευταιος δεν λειτουργει σωστα δημιουργει ενταση κι αγχος στον οργανισμο.

----------


## Sonia

Μα πως γίνεται να λες ότι το είχες ξεπεράσει κι ήσουν super αν είχες ακόμα θέματα με τον ύπνο και διάφορες φοβίες; Προφανώς υπάρχει κάτι βαθύτερο που δεν έχεις ξεπεράσει και τώρα ξαναβγήκε πιο έντονα.Πάντως όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτεσαι ότι δεν θα κοιμηθείς, τόσο δεν θα κοιμάσαι. Έχω κι εγώ κατα καιρούς θέματα με τον ύπνο, δυστυχώς τις αιτίες τις ξέρω και κάποιες δεν αλλάζουν προς το παρόν, ωστόσο προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να μη μου γίνεται έμμονη ιδέα. Αν σκέφτεσαι "πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ απόψε" ή όταν ξυπνάς κάθεσαι και στριφογυρίζεις ενώ δεν σε παίρνει ο ύπνος, τόσο χειρότερα θα γίνεσαι. Προσωπικά όταν ξυπνάω δεν στέκομαι στο γεγονός ότι "πάλι ξύπνησα και θα είμαι χώμα αύριο", απλά σηκώνομαι και κάθομαι λίγο ή παίρνω ένα βιβλίο στο κρεββάτι και προσπαθώ...να μην προσπαθώ να κοιμηθώ. Και έρχεται πιο εύκολα ο ύπνος σιγά σιγά.

----------


## kristigr21

Σίγουρα έχω κατι.. από πάντα ημουν αγχώδεις.... Έχω ξεκινήσει ψυχοθεραπεία! Έκανα την πρώτη μου χθες. Είμαι 32 χρόνων 2 χρόνια παντρεμένη και ο άντρας μου, μου λέει να πάω θα μου κάνει καλό .. Από πάντα στεναχωριέμαι ακόμα και μια ταινία με ζωάκια να δω πάντα κλαίω . Θέλω να με κάνει πιο δυνατή όλο αυτό.. και να μην επηρεάζομαι τόσο εύκολα... Βασικά αυτό το λάθος κάνω... Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα με πάρει ο ύπνος και στριφογυρίζω στο κρεβάτι... Είναι άγχος λογικά θα κάνει τον κύκλο του και θα μου φύγει... Απλά θέλω να βρω την ρίζα του κακου... Δεν έχω βρει τι είναι αυτό που με ενοχλεί.. σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!!!! Μου δίνεις κουράγιο ότι δεν έχω κάτι σοβαρό....

----------


## Liakos123

Προσπάθησε να βγάζεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις όταν ξαπλωνεις , πιες ένα ζεστό ρόφημα κατά προτίμηση χαμομήλι γαλα βαλεριάνα.Μην κοιτάς το ρολόι γιατί αγχώνεσαι όσο περνάει η ώρα τύπου «έχει πάει 2 δεν με ποιανει ύπνος» 
Σου μιλάω και εγώ που έχω θέματα με τον ύπνο μεγαλα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καποιοι δε κοιμουνται πολυ

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω παιρνω για την αυπνια συμπληρωμα διατροφης μελατονινη , πολυ αποτελεσματικη .........εχει η nowfoods , αλλα πιο καλης ποιοτητας ειναι το φαρμακευτικο circadin , δεν θελει συνταγη .....18 ευρω κανει .....τα 20 tabs ....

----------

